# Petacchi's Wilier Cento1 Superleggera



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/petacchis-new-wilier-cento1.html


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Funny I just saw the post on the blog before coming over here to ask about it. Since a thread has been started, here's my question-- Is there an option to buy the same tradtional superleggera frame such as the one pictured with Petacchi? All the wilier frames I have seen so far have sloping top tubes and their website showing the 2010 models continues that way. I noticed the blog said Petacchi's superleggera is specially made for him with added reinforcements at stressed points but nothing about the non-sloping top tube.


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Funny I just saw the post on the blog before coming over here to ask about it. Since a thread has been started, here's my question-- Is there an option to buy the same tradtional superleggera frame such as the one pictured with Petacchi? All the wilier frames I have seen so far have sloping top tubes and their website showing the 2010 models continues that way. I noticed the blog said Petacchi's superleggera is specially made for him with added reinforcements at stressed points but nothing about the non-sloping top tube.


My XXL Cento 1 ( the leggera is supposed to be the same geometry) has what appears to be a non sloping top tube.. while shorter frames I have seen have a more sloping top tube... maybe it is frame size dependant???

I just put a tape on it and it is pretty level except as it approaches the seat tube and the tube narrows in diameter, like I say that is on a XXL 2010 frame.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

It is interesting to note that the rear derailleur cable on Petacchi's bike was not routed internally through the chainstay. I wonder if that was done to minimise cable friction. My rear derailleur is also set up the same way (Chorus 11-speed) and the shifting has been flawless (well, it was actually the LBS mistake in not routing it through the chainstay but I'm going to leave it that way; I had cable friction problems with the Centaur 2009 shifter).


----------

